# Happy birthday to our Notorious Stickler!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Suzanne,
Happy, healthy, wonderful birthday to you!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Have a wonderful day! Happy Birthday.
wish i was closer id bake you a cake.
jeff


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Suzanne! Happy, happy birthday. I hope it turns out to be your best year ever!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Suzanne!

I hear that Weebl and Bob are making you a fish pie!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Suzanne. I wish you many, many more!!!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday Suzanne.

YOU are definitely the fond on the roasting pan of life,

and a delightful part of the Cheftalk community.

Mark


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you a wonderful year of health and happiness! This place would be diminished without your wise contributions.

Warmly,
Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry I'm late............

But happy birthday to a very intelligent and insightful supporter of CT.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm even later, but my wishes are no less heartfelt. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm even latest....Happy Birthday Susan! May this year bring wonderous adventures for you.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

No, *I'm* the latest! :blush: Can you believe I just now _finally_ saw this? :blush: :blush:

Awwwww, you guys are all so sweet!


----------

